# Enclosure ideas.



## Rhysandfish (Jun 2, 2017)

im getting a subadult b&w (30 inches or so) and i wanted to know if a 4x4 enclosure would be fine. I would have them out on a regular basis but would that be okay? I dont want to cram my lizard and I can make an 4x8 but i would rather not because i dont have much room.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Even with best intentions, at some point it will feel cramped.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jun 2, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> Even with best intentions, at some point it will feel cramped.


So what size should i go with? Maybe a 6x4?


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Even 6 is tight. Might not seem so, but is. 8 is considered minimally accepable and works, especially with owners like yourself that want a lot of free-roam time. even still,most keepers I think would agree that the tegu would benefit with even more room.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jun 2, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> Even 6 is tight. Might not seem so, but is. 8 is considered minimally accepable and works, especially with owners like yourself that want a lot of free-roam time. even still,most keepers I think would agree that the tegu would benefit with even more room.


Thats fine with me. I just want to save space in my room. Could i make a two story or anpther space saver?


----------

